# Ordered me a new bow today now what



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Over the last few days I have been hanging out pulling on Santa Fe Archery's ears. I have shot several bows being the Mathews Z7 Xtreme, last years model Z7 and the Bowtech Invasion CPX and Destroyer 350. Man all bows were great and all felt well in my hand. Destroyer felt the best to me. As for performance, Z7 was very nice, better then the Xtreme IMO. But the destroyer took the cake. Man that things lightning fast with some major hard hitting impact. Thumbs up to SFA for their help in making sure I was getting the one I wanted or the one for me. I really thought I was going to get the Mathews but I'm telling you, dont let the name sale you, shoot them all. It may be for you but just wasnt for me. 

Now as for what now: Sights, Rest, and Stabilizer?????

I have searched several sights on the WWW and I think I like the (single pin) HHA OL-5200X (the one with the cross hairs) and prob have to get the lens to go with it. I hear a 60-70 yard shot looks like a 30 yard shot with the magnifier. For around $120-150 I dont think thats too steep if it is good as it sounds and looks. Any thoughts or reviews? 

Then to rests: I want a drop away. The Mathews drop away was fantastic but it's only for Mathews Bow line, what a bummer. The next best thing which looks like it is the New Archery Products Quick Tune Smart rest @ $120 I believe or my buddies favorite Apache rest again I think it's in the $60-80 range. 

As for stabilizers, I have no freaking clue. I'll let yall decide haha. 

Quiver, I'll make a quiver out of the hide from my first bow kill, no really not too concerned about that right now. But as for sights, rests, and stabilizers, whats yall picks? 

My first bow which is for sale in classifieds come rigged out and honestly, theres nothing wrong with that set up but I know it could be better! So I'm buying new instead of stripping that one out. 

Thanks Mark


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats on the purchase!!! I have a 340. when i was lookin it came down to it or the Z7 and that little more speed did me in lol. I have a QAD Ultra rest and love it, Im pretty tough on all my gear, It and my Trophy Ridge Hit man sight have done very well for me, I started off with a spott hogg sight and i really liked all the micro tuneing i could do with it but started getting some rust problems so i got rid of it...
I think youll be happy with that set up as i am, on a side note, Im not sure about the new string leech things from bowtech but mine came with the old spiral things, chunk em, get some monkey tails, way longer lasting.
Good luck with new bow and happy hunting!!!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Good choice, sounds like you did your homework.... Sights, I like the Spot Hogg, the vertical wire is awesome and they're super tough. As far as rest, I like the Drop Zone, it's smooth quite and reliable. Stabilizers are more a personal thing, I like a longer stabilizer and I know I'm in the minority but that's what I like... I am sure there are other good choices out there... My Mathews has been in the closet for several years, my bow of choice the last few years don't have a sight or stabilizer and the rest is a piece of leather.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

LightsOut said:


> when i was lookin it came down to it or the Z7 and that little more speed did me in lol. I have a QAD Ultra rest and love it, Im pretty tough on all my gear, It and my Trophy Ridge Hit man sight have done very well for me, I started off with a spott hogg sight and i really liked all the micro tuneing i could do with it but started getting some rust problems so i got rid of it


My thoughts exactly about the speed. Never killed anything with a bow yet but I would imagine a little more speed and kentic energy couldnt hurt!



SpecTakleLure said:


> sounds like you did your homework.... Sights, I like the Spot Hogg, the vertical wire is awesome and they're super tough. As far as rest, I like the Drop Zone, it's smooth quite and reliable. Stabilizers are more a personal thing, I like a longer stabilizer and I know I'm in the minority but that's what I like... I am sure there are other good choices out there... My Mathews has been in the closet for several years, my bow of choice the last few years don't have a sight or stabilizer and the rest is a piece of leather.


I have searched till my figures hurt haha. Well thats a lot of money to throw around only to get something I dont like then have to sale it to one of you guys where you'll jew me down untill I just give it to you and pay the shipping as well haha j/k. I have looked at the drop zone style rests, but not alot I'll check them out. Mathews in the closet, did you go recurve?


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I picked up my destroyer 350 in august and killed 9 animals during bow season. The Easton fmj's create awesome kinetic energy and blast thru bone. Congrats on the great purchase. The z7 was nice but the speed out of the destroyer is killer.
Post some pics!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

i got mine in blk ops and i cant wait...as soon as i get it i'll post some pics!


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats on your new purchase. You will like the all black. I reasearched alot on sights and stabilizers and all the gadgets that go with it. I have a Hoyt Carbon Element in all black. I went with the Real Deal from Spott Hogg. I love the micro adjustments on the sight. No more allen wrenches. Truely the best sight i have put on any of my bows. I also went with the QAD drop away rest. I like the fact how it will hold the arrow till you get ready to release it. I put an all black Hoyt 5 arrow quiver and an blacked out 3 inch apex stabilizer. I love shooting the bow. I haven't picked up my rifle yet this year.


----------

